# Clinton River Spotting Service



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Anybody know if there is a spotting service available for the Clinton? Looking to drop above Yates and P/U at Ryan. Does Outdoor escorts off such a service?


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Mav,

I know absolutely nothing about the Clinton River area, but if all else fails, given the proximity to the metropolitan area, is a taxi a possibility?

I just mention this as taxis work for a couple rivers I fish.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Mav, Outdoor Escorts will spot your car for you. It might be worth figuring out who among us regulars will be at the river and have us spot your car for you. We are getting into that time of year where a simple burger from McDonald's or a can of chew would cover the spotter's fee. 

Or you could push me a little harder to get my pontoon fixed and we could spot one of our trucks down river and keep the other one at our put in point. Find me someone to repair the covers and I'm good to go.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

You've been talking about getting those fixed for 2 seasons now...  is it the bladders or the housings. I thought you had family that could fix the housings. There's also a possibility to both take the yak down, but it could only be a means to transport us at that point. Couldn't fish from it. we may have to do a spring scout trip soon anyway to check for newly downed trees and such. Perhaps a hike is in order soon. Yates to Ryan isn't too rough of a walk.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

It's the covers. The bladders are fine. I have the material to fix it but my mother (who is a custom seamstress) does not have a machine heavy enough to sew on the patch. I'll figure it out soon though cause, no offense, but I do not want to sit both of us in your one man yak. :lol:


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

Maverick1, just curious, what are you planning on taking down the clinton? 

I sometimes think of taking my yak down the river....it's a Sit on top kayak, but what ha stopped me so far is the pollution issue. The question I have is whether the Clinton is so polluted that with sustained exposure to the water I'm going to get worms under my skin or some funky bacteria?


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

does anyone have the number to outdoor escorts? I was wondering about the same thing today.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I bought the 14.5 Native Ultimate solo... so that is what I am planning to take down the river. It's a Hybrid. Not a canoe, but not a SOT yak either. No scuppers. As for the Clinton's cleanliness, I'm not to worried about it. Based on the results I heard from the CRWC stonefly search, the river continues to get cleaner every year. Just stay away from high water event and you should be just fine. 



















Oh and downstream... The 14.5 you can purchase in tandem or solo. I just have it configured for solo right now. So don't be getting any ideas. I have a couple canvas shops I can point you in the direction of. Not sure what they'll charge, but they have the equipment to sew that material for sure.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about the pollution issue in the Clinton if you stay between Auburn Hills and the Red Run confluence. The river is much cleaner than most people give it credit for. To prove this you should have been on the river Sunday. The warmer temperatures triggered a pretty good winter stonefly hatch. These bugs are one of Michigan's most pollution sensitive aquatic insects and they simply won't live in a stream that is polluted.

Maverick makes a good point though. I probably wouldn't float it during high water for a couple of reasons. First, the excessive runoff brings alot of stormwater into the river. And second, the Clinton gets flat out dangerous to float during high water.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

The river is in very, very good shape...considering what it had been.

Back in the late 70's when we moved near Yates in RH, besides the 55 gal drums, oil slicks and back yard toys from the flooding, we used to have to watch out for appliances.
Took an 18" x 1/2" deep gash in our canoe once from an old sunken stove just north of M59. There were several access trails off Auburn, east to the river. 
People used those trails as midnight dump sites. Every kind of junk imaginable would drift down river and hang up and some of it could really stick ya.


----------



## Pyranha (Apr 6, 2010)

Outdoor Escorts does, you can Google their phone number. They were running regular shuttles most of last year. It was wonderful seeing so many people paddling the Clinton last year. It really is a jewel for the metro area.

Of course, always feel free to post a paddle time. I'm sure there's more than a few of us willing to join in or offer a quick shuttle!


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks guys. I also heard Woodlandrivers is running a car spotting or shuttle service as well. At least we have some options now. Here are the web addressed for the 2 companies.

http://www.woodlandrivers.com/

http://www.outdoorescorts.com/


----------

